# Leo, egg laying box



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

What have people found to be the best substrate to use in there Leopard Gecko egg laying box and were abouts do you place it in the viv, ie over the heat mat, away from the heat mat or half and half
Thanx
Tony


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine are in the cool side so they dont up the humidity too much,

mine lay in eco earth in ice cream tubs, they love to dig big pits in it 

:2thumb:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

thanx for the reply, is it me of are there problems with the site :devil: half the time I cant open my pm,s and when I click on someone's name nothing happens (I cant link to their profile :devil


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i cant get into my pm`s either, and i cant get onto anyones profile to message them from there.

so you`re not going mad :whistling2:

you can also use vermiculite or spaganum moss in the lay box also


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

I use moss in mine and my boxes are half on the heat mat and half off, my leos always lay in the box except for my blazing blizzard storm who laid her eggs today on the floor of her viv!! :gasp:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Cheers Emma, lets hope you got them in time, will be preparing my boxes 2moz so fingers X'd for some egg soon :2thumb:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I`ve always used sphagnum moss, as it retains moisture very well and has a tendency to leave the eggs pretty clean when you take them out (better for candling) Eco-earth, regular coconut coir, unfertilised compost all work well, though need rehydrating more than moss and have a habit of dirtying the eggs quite badly on occasions. You can go wrong with any though, just personal choice.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

funky1 said:


> I`ve always used sphagnum moss, as it retains moisture very well and has a tendency to leave the eggs pretty clean when you take them out (better for candling) Eco-earth, regular coconut coir, unfertilised compost all work well, though need rehydrating more than moss and have a habit of dirtying the eggs quite badly on occasions. You can go wrong with any though, just personal choice.


Mine have just used their normal moist hides in the past with Sphagnum Moss...

But as I have switched from Moss in most of them for the moist hides, I'll be adding extra boxes 'mossed up' closer to the time...

So go on Tony D - who you waiting on laying ? :mf_dribble::whistling2:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ive pm'd you Mark, were have you been getting you moss from ?


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

most garden centres sell moss. its usually used for hanging baskets etc.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and it way cheaper that rep shops too


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

I tried my local garden centre today but the S, Moss looked Shi....abby. Will shop around im sure I will find some good quality in and around the Warrington area :whistling2:


----------

